# spiritually speaking, vibrator to enhance intrrcourse



## QuietSoul

I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibratir , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?


----------



## ConanHub

How about a few questions. How long have you been married? Have kids?

Have kids with your husband? You say you have trouble achieving orgasms from intercourse, did it used to be easier?

Does your husband give you oral sex? Have you achieved orgasms from oral, manual or a toy/vibrator in the past?


----------



## ConanHub

OK. Just reviewed a few of your previous threads. You need to be interactive on this one if you want some help. I need to ask you questions and follow up questions.

There is nothing wrong, spiritually, with toys but you need a lot more understanding than that.

Do you attend church? If so what denomination? What do they teach about sex?


----------



## FormerSelf

QuietSoul said:


> I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibratir , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?


A great number of women, like 75%, struggle to achieve an orgasm via intercourse alone...and yes, a vibrator would certainly help achieve that. There are sites like Covenant Spice that you can order these things where they don't sell porn or other things that many Christian couples don't wanna see, even on the packaging of the items they sell.

If you both agree that it isn't hurting your conscience, then it ought to be fine. Solo use sounds like it may be a gray area in your household, which is fine, just make sure you both are able to freely communicate those limits, yet at the same time and feel open and vulnerable.


----------



## hawkeye

QuietSoul said:


> I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibratir , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?


Ok with who? God? I would hope he's got better things to worry about.


----------



## CuddleBug

QuietSoul said:


> I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibratir , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?



My wifee is LD (low sex drive) and one day, I surprised her with a vibrator, called the silver bullet.

At first, she was shocked but some weeks later, she tried it when I was at work that day. I came home, she was only wearing her housecoat and we had the best sex in our entire marriage. She went crazy with me, admitted she used the vib for the first time and orgasmed from it and the sex we had was fantastic and we used the silver bullet again.

She loves this, missionary, doggie style, doesn't matter.

Otherwise, the only way I can get Mrs.CuddleBug to orgasm is oral sex but using the vib on her at the same time, orgasm!!!

What you and hubby do together sexually is fine. Toys or no toys doesn't matter. It's between you both in marriage......its all good. Sky is the limit.


----------



## EleGirl

QuietSoul said:


> I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibratir , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?


Only 25% of women can ever orgasm during intercourse. Most of us are not built that way.

Does your husband do things other than intercourse to help you have an orgasm?

It's quite alright to use a vibrator or your hand to self stimulate during orgasm.


----------



## Vanille

Why would this be wrong? You're having sex with your husband and you would like to actually achieve a orgasm. Go for it!

I've used it before, helped me once, all other attempts have be less than stellar. I don't think we actually know how to use a vibrator when there are two people involved lol!


----------



## Pacman 2000

I know this is an old topic, but it caught my eye...
We only recently introduced toys such as a vibrator and dildo. Wife was hesitant at first, but loves it now. I am into using these on her and she never does a "solo" thing.
One thing that sits in the back of my mind is that I wonder about once introducing these toys, does it make conventional "vanilla" sex less stimulating for the woman?


----------



## Spicy

Pacman 2000 said:


> I know this is an old topic, but it caught my eye...
> she never does a "solo" thing.


Never, huh? How could you possibly know this? LOL


----------



## ConanHub

Spicy said:


> Never, huh? How could you possibly know this? LOL


I think doing the "solo" thing would actually help women know their bodies a lot better.


----------



## personofinterest

QuietSoul said:


> I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibrator , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?


There are passages in the Bible that make it clear that God is okay with whatever two married people decide to do with each other in the bedroom. There is nothing sinful or unspiritual about a vibrator. In fact, God is the one who created the mechanism and chemicals of orgasm to enhance closeness and intimacy.

Go for it!


----------



## EllisRedding

I think as long as the vibrator you use is in the shape of a cross, you should be fine spiritually. Who knows, the right toy might have you saying his name more than any time in church lol


----------



## Pacman 2000

Spicy said:


> Never, huh? How could you possibly know this? LOL


She would tell me... We have that kind of a marriage...


----------



## Pacman 2000

Just to clarify my initial question...
When toys are introduced (such as a vibrator), do women find it harder to climax from regular intercourse? Do toys give an unfair advantage? We never used toys for many years and only just started recently, so this is why I am asking.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

EllisRedding said:


> Who knows, the right toy might have you saying his name more than any time in church lol



Welllll.... that one might end up being a violation of the 2nd commandment :surprise:


----------



## EllisRedding

Pacman 2000 said:


> Just to clarify my initial question...
> When toys are introduced (such as a vibrator), do women find it harder to climax from regular intercourse? Do toys give an unfair advantage? We never used toys for many years and only just started recently, so this is why I am asking.


I have seen some suggest that vibrators could in fact impact a woman's ability to O without them. I don't know if there is a definitive answer though.


----------



## Diana7

QuietSoul said:


> I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibratir , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?


I am also a Christian, over 40 years now, married to a very strong Christian, and while there are a small number things that we both feel strongly in our spirits that God wouldn't be ok with us doing, a vibrator seems perfectly ok to me.


----------



## notmyjamie

EllisRedding said:


> I have seen some suggest that vibrators could in fact impact a woman's ability to O without them. I don't know if there is a definitive answer though.


I would imagine it would be similar to the "death grip" syndrome some men get with masturbation. Once you get too used to it a certain way, you can't go back.


----------



## Diana7

EllisRedding said:


> I have seen some suggest that vibrators could in fact impact a woman's ability to O without them. I don't know if there is a definitive answer though.


Yes that can happen but if its the only way a woman can have an orgasm, does that matter?


----------



## EllisRedding

Diana7 said:


> Yes that can happen but if its the only way a woman can have an orgasm, does that matter?


That is two different things though. I don't think we are talking about someone who can only O with a vibrator. Instead, the question is will someone who can O without a vibrator run into issues with frequent vibrator use? I can't answer that since I don't have a vagina


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

QuietSoul said:


> I would like to hear from other Christians on this. I struggle to orgasm during intercourse with my husband ( this has also been the case with past partners). It's been 7 years. Do you think if I had a hand held vibratir , that I could use during intercourse only, that this would be OK?


Absolutely nothing wrong with use during intercourse or solo.

Don't overthink it! It's all good as you and hubby explore sexual growth as a couple, with each other.


----------

